
Highway of riches, road to ruin: Inside the Amazon's deforestation crisis - Huhty
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/amazon-rainforest-deforestation-crisis/article37722932/
======
nickthemagicman
Amazon Lumberyard is really an issue.

